# Where do I start?



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi
I've been here before. I forgot my password and whatnot so I created this new account in September and adopted the shadows, I have been browsing from there ever since. I thought the title "where do I start" was pretty fitting as I don't know where to start the thread or in regards to my reptile adventure. 
I've had a few corn snakes in the past and I then tried to branch out into lizards but I had a baby, bought a house and got a promotion at work. This left zero time for reps so I packed up my shizz, gave it away and i had to pass up a stunning gecko I had paid a deposit for. 
:whistling2: moment of silence for my sad tale.

It's been almost two years and my spawn has sprouted and I've mastered the care giver routine. House and all that jazz has settled and now I aim to get myself a dinosaur. This is where I have encountered problems. I like them all. I've studied them all for a while and I can't quite make my mind up. I've given myself many a sore head due to sitting reading care sheets for hours.

Do I wana be a snake guy? I fancy green tree python, royal python or hognose.
But then I consider lizards?! Leopard or crested gecko. Ackie. Cham? 
I'd love to be a tort owner. I like the idea of starting with one. Let the addiction really take hold and then expand.
Everyone of the creatures mentioned are so appealing to me but all have their sticky issues. Mostly cost or space related.
Silly things but things that make me stop and think.

I guess what I am looking for, besides a good rant, is for help. How do I decide? How did you decide?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Well for me it was a very easy choice, I am a snake guy so that kinda narrowed it down for me. I got my first experience helping with a royal python and then went on to get my own snake which is a lovely carpet python.
I choose the Carpet for a number of reasons ;
Out on display alot
good temperment for handling (You can't handle a green tree python and I wanted something I could handle)
large size (I like big pythons more than finicky colubrids)
very pretty snake
not exspensive (I was stuck between a carpet and a green tree python, so compared to £400 it was cheap)
good feeder (hasn't missed one feed yet)

Just try and think about all the qualities you want in the pet and then you'll have narrowed it down.
Hope this helped


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers for the reply bud. It was helpful, right now I am stuck so anything positive helps. 
I suppose I want something that's not completely apposed to being handled but at the same time I don't need something that's too passive. The corns I had before would fall into that. On the snake front, from what I've read, I am currently between royals and hognoses. 
And on the feeding front, as wrong a reasoning as it is, snakes would be more convinet than lizards. I've had a beardie with an ex in the past (she won the battle for responsibility) buying insects all the time just for half the tub to die before being fed was a pain. Whereas with my snakes I've had, defrost a mouse or two and feed. Bosh. 
I'll keep thinking on it. . .


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a lizard person, started off with a Leopard Gecko, then a crested gecko, then I thought I'd have a royal, then I fancied a hognose, then chameleons, then micro geckos... 

I know I dont want more reptiles, I definitely prefer my lizards still, although I do enjoy the snakes, just get whatever you like the look of most, start with 1, get everything perfect and running smoothly, then look at your next reptile. If you really cant decide, make a list of pros and cons for each, look at each list and see which has the most pros and the least cons, then use that to help you to decide! 

Also consider size of enclosure, and what you will have space for! 

Enjoy whatever you decide!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Your best bet?!
You've clearly taken time. Take some more. visit several reptile shops to see what they have, ask to hold some of them, make a list of what you'd like. break it down to one single species, do more research then go get that baby!!!

An issue that has been seen over time on here is people get one, a month later get another or two and so on. Without realizing or having the full set up correct for the first animal. Soon they end up so bogged under it affects one or two or all of the animals healths. 

Time is something to really take into consideration with getting new pets.



Mark Kerr said:


> Hi
> I've been here before. I forgot my password and whatnot so I created this new account in September and adopted the shadows, I have been browsing from there ever since. I thought the title "where do I start" was pretty fitting as I don't know where to start the thread or in regards to my reptile adventure.
> I've had a few corn snakes in the past and I then tried to branch out into lizards but I had a baby, bought a house and got a promotion at work. This left zero time for reps so I packed up my shizz, gave it away and i had to pass up a stunning gecko I had paid a deposit for.
> :whistling2: moment of silence for my sad tale.
> ...


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Buy everything :2thumb:

Seriously, a good few years ago I started with lizards (BTS, then Fire Skinks, then Oscillated Skinks, then Tokay's, then Bibron's, then Cuban knight Anoles, then . . . . you get the picture)

Several years later a snake was added, then another, then another, then . . . . . familiar theme developing)

Along the road there's been toads, frogs, newts, salamnders . . . 

Current menagerie numbers around 50 but there's 3 empty 4' viv's plus a couple of exo's etc, arghhhh


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Trice- I like your comment. It's good advice. I won't ever be one of those people that get one and give it improper care then get more. I'm more likely to pause and hesitate forevermore. 
Time is one of my big concerns. Space is the other. I think if it space wasint an issue I'd get that tort. I had big plans for one until I had a reality check.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I was a lizard guy when I started, with and several species, then I got into cornsnakes (extremely addictive!) before branching out into other colubrids, that got very expensive so after selling/giving all but my first corn I recently got myself a turtle.

I'm sorry, that wasn't much help


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Haha that is helpful in its unhelpfulness :lol2: I like corns, I've had a few beauties. Some nice morphs. 
So you currently have a turtle? What kind?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

she's a musk turtle, I've wanted one for years and I saw an offer too good to pass on (the usual thing!  )


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Your corn pictures are amazing. Now some of those could persuade my opinions for sure. Still thinking about it constantly. Turtles don't appeal to me much really. Much prefer the land shelled creatures.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Mark Kerr said:


> Turtles don't appeal to me much really. Much prefer the land shelled creatures.


We find our turtles much more interesting and much less of a worry. They never not eat and are always active. Nothing like a hot summer's day to see them outdoors and basking.

Whilst in the summer it is also good to see tortoises outside eating and basking come a cloudy day or autumn - late spring (when not hibernating) there is the constant worry that they aren't eating, they are sleeping all day. You've only got to take a lot of the posts that appear in the Shelled section!

Good luck with what you decide to get :2thumb: Obviously your little one would need to be supervised but an active turtle swimming around would be of great interest to watch.


----------



## behappy (Sep 25, 2014)

I am a lizard person. i have a beardie but would love some different ones but i havent got the room and it took me ten years to get my hubby to let me have this one lol. when it comes to live food i find if you treat them like your lizard eg food water etc they mostly survive. Mine now eats mainly hoopers but i do have crickets and morio worms which ive had for nearly four weeks now and are still going strong. 
As someone said its a good idea to go and look in shops and as to handle a few then go from there. good luck and enjoy your search.


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> We find our turtles much more interesting and much less of a worry. They never not eat and are always active. Nothing like a hot summer's day to see them outdoors and basking.
> 
> Whilst in the summer it is also good to see tortoises outside eating and basking come a cloudy day or autumn - late spring (when not hibernating) there is the constant worry that they aren't eating, they are sleeping all day. You've only got to take a lot of the posts that appear in the Shelled section!
> 
> Good luck with what you decide to get :2thumb: Obviously your little one would need to be supervised but an active turtle swimming around would be of great interest to watch.


More food for thought thanks for this. I am not against getting something that I can only spectate. I do like to watch animals do their thing. I often go to amazona, an indoor jungle and it is amazing. I could watch them all day. I suppose I coupled turtles in with the likes of yellow bellied sliders and terrapins in that I thought they all grew too big. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

behappy said:


> I am a lizard person. i have a beardie but would love some different ones but i havent got the room and it took me ten years to get my hubby to let me have this one lol. when it comes to live food i find if you treat them like your lizard eg food water etc they mostly survive. Mine now eats mainly hoopers but i do have crickets and morio worms which ive had for nearly four weeks now and are still going strong.
> As someone said its a good idea to go and look in shops and as to handle a few then go from there. good luck and enjoy your search.


I don't know what I was doing wrong on the insect front. I always put in food and water for them but they never saw out the week. 
I used to help out in a pet shop but I ended up taking up falconry for years and then when there was a disaster with my bird and I lost her I bred and showed fancy pigeons. This was just to appease my old man and my brother who are both avid doo men. But I've decided its time I wrap that and do my own thing.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Mark Kerr said:


> More food for thought thanks for this. I am not against getting something that I can only spectate. I do like to watch animals do their thing. I often go to amazona, an indoor jungle and it is amazing. I could watch them all day. I suppose I coupled turtles in with the likes of yellow bellied sliders and terrapins in that I thought they all grew too big. I'll keep that in mind


You're right turtles/terrapins are the same thing really and indeed they can reach 12"+ if female needing large indoor tanks/ponds and an outdoor one for the summer.

There are smaller ones - Musks and Map males do not get so large. If you are at all interested have a look in the main Shelled section.


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

So I decided. I'm going to go for a leopard gecko. I don't want to be seen as just another newbie Leo owner but I do just love those wee guys. The one thing putting me off was about the insect wastage but I decided ill just fix that and get what it is I want to get. I'm going to learn how to best care for the critters to keep them alive. 
In going to get a little guy and grow him out in a rub. Then a 24 x 18 exo. Which I thought I would build a rock formation for. Keep them nice and tostie since the glass won't. 
So far




Getting a Leo also keeps the misses onside. She is partial to them. :2thumb: win


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Mark Kerr said:


> So I decided. I'm going to go for a leopard gecko. I don't want to be seen as just another newbie Leo owner but I do just love those wee guys. The one thing putting me off was about the insect wastage but I decided ill just fix that and get what it is I want to get. I'm going to learn how to best care for the critters to keep them alive.
> In going to get a little guy and grow him out in a rub. Then a 24 x 18 exo. Which I thought I would build a rock formation for. Keep them nice and tostie since the glass won't.
> So far
> [URL=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q196/mkerr9/DSC_5933_zps64ffc907.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Good decision. And there's nothing wrong with being a "newbie Leo owner" at all. Much better than someone who just goes out and buys a croc monitor as their first lizard! Also, no point getting an animal you aren't as interested in just to look cooler! Leos are lovely lizards. They're popular for a good reason!

All the of luck to you and your new friend (when you get them!)


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Jamie XVX said:


> Good decision. And there's nothing wrong with being a "newbie Leo owner" at all. Much better than someone who just goes out and buys a croc monitor as their first lizard! Also, no point getting an animal you aren't as interested in just to look cooler! Leos are lovely lizards. They're popular for a good reason!
> 
> All the of luck to you and your new friend (when you get them!)


Cheers. I can sleep now that I've made a decision. I'll read up on cricket care before I get anything. To buy a box a week would be great but as I say, from my last experience I had to go every few day because the cricks just didint want to live in their box anymore


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Any decor building expert care to cast their eye over this? What you think ? 





Not finished carving up yet


----------



## TaxMonkey (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm no expert but it looks pretty good to me. What material is it?


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi 
It's polyisocyanurate. It was foil faced. I used the pink space board last time but I am told that has been discontinued. 
This stuff is a little more delicate but works. Going to give it a few coats of grout and paint it up.


----------



## TaxMonkey (Oct 14, 2014)

Ah I thought it looked like kingspan but without the foil. Is the foil easy to remove? 

I'm planning on doing something similar for my royal python and am trying to decide what material is best to use. So far I've looked at polystyrene, upholstery foam and kinspan and still can't decide which to use :blush:.


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah the foil came off no bother. Few bits sort of snagged but easy enough. Quite delicate to carve. Don't even need the knife I could use a stiff bit of card.


----------



## TaxMonkey (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll stop derailing your thread now :blush:


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Not at all bud. You've got royals or just the one royal? Beautiful snakes. What is it you are going to be building with the foam?


----------



## TaxMonkey (Oct 14, 2014)

One royal, one boa at the moment. Used to have a garter, corn and retic years ago but due to various circumstances had to give up the corn and retic. The garter sadly passed away.

The viv I'm trying to plan will be the forever viv for the royal so I'm trying to figure out a way of building something with tunnels as hides, so one at the warm and one at the cool end with a tunnel between them. If I can I want it to be bio-active too. Nothing like setting yourself a challenge!


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah sounds a challenge but would it be worth it otherwise?! 
I just love the project. The end result is great when your happy with what you've don't but for me i love the challenge. I think I'll be making a new one of these every few months lol


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I am about done with carving out the rocks. Time to grout it up.
I'm going to wait until the tank is delivered before I grout just incase this doesn't fit in. I'm waiting for an exo to be delivered. 24" x 18"


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Mark Kerr said:


> [URL=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q196/mkerr9/DSC_5966_zpse61ff92b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q196/mkerr9/DSC_5965_zps262a52f7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


That looks amazing !! Any snake wouid be in dreamland I'd imagine .

From a purely selfish point of view . My only concern with it is if you get a shy snake or one that likes hiding they could stay underneath for long periods ... At least the ones I've got that have hides I can just lift them out if I need or want to ..


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> That looks amazing !! Any snake wouid be in dreamland I'd imagine .
> 
> From a purely selfish point of view . My only concern with it is if you get a shy snake or one that likes hiding they could stay underneath for long periods ... At least the ones I've got that have hides I can just lift them out if I need or want to ..


I've kinda thought about that. I'm going to be putting a leopard gecko into this. Through the glass sides I'll be able to see into all but one of the hides. During the day I imagine she will hide away but I am hoping at night I'll be able to watch her clamber over the rocks to hunt down crickets


----------



## Mark Kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

I made a rock to cover the moist hide. But it'll be going in here. Next door there's a dry warm hide. And another next to that which will be cooler. 



View from the side


----------



## magicpaws788 (Jan 19, 2015)

it's very good for them:lol2:


----------



## mrshakezilla (Feb 19, 2015)

*Help! Newbie needs to make a post lol*

New to this site. Trying to make a post can anyone help? Trying to find info about my axylotl


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

mrshakezilla said:


> New to this site. Trying to make a post can anyone help? Trying to find info about my axylotl


Follow this link and go where you think from there .

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/help-chat/


----------

